# msn et webcam ipad2



## bennijamm (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acquérir un iPad et je souhaiterais pouvoir dialoguer avec mes contacts MSN et Skype par caméra. Je ne trouve pas d'application adapté à cette usage.
Merci de m'indiquer quelle solution adopter (si elle existe).
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Juin 2011)

une simple recherche sur le forum te donnera la solution

Skyppe existe et fonctionne, mais uniquement en version Iphone (compatible Ipad). Pas de version optimisée Ipad

MSN fonctionne avec notamment IM+, mais sans la caméra...


----------

